# 2011 TOT Count



## Hauntiholik

How many did you get?

I handed out 167 treat bags. I know of at least 5 kids who never made it to the front door.


----------



## Stratusfear02

300+ through the haunt alone no clue on the TOTers


----------



## NickG

Started out with 280 tot bags w/ 3 pieces of candy, and 40 packs of fruit snacks. At about 8:10 we were stuffing an additional 40 bags of candy on the fly w/ 2 pieces each, and after that we had about half a gallon of loose pieces and gave those out one at a time. Had about a dozen pieces left or so. I was shocked... they just kept coming and coming and we must have broke our record by about 100 tots, on a Monday, on a school night, and it was pretty cold out too. I guess it was around 380-400 tots.


----------



## Manon

I'm gonna say about 200. It was a super fun night!!!


----------



## Hellvin

Maybe a shade over 100. We started w/ 300 pc and finished with 30 or so (@ ~3 pc each).

Generally speaking a good turnout, although very late getting started. The first Tot wasn't until 6:30!! Usually they start showing up after 5... perhaps it was because it was a school night.


----------



## gypsichic

we had 85.......increased 20-25 tot's from last year


----------



## Doc Doom

Best count, based on giving out over 2,100 pieces of candy, is a tad over 1,800 ToT's. At times they were lined up 50 deep.


----------



## MommaMoose

Wow! Not as many as Doc Doom but we seen 40 or so which is up from last year. Was surprised that they didn't start until around 6 this time.


----------



## MansionHaunter

Wow, 1800??!! That's awesome!

We had 148, which is 20 - 30 more than last year. What I saw was parents driving their kids to our neighborhood from other places. Others specifically told me that they look forward to our haunt every year. I'm hoping the numbers keep going up every year.


----------



## hedg12

13 - up 3 from last year! (woo hoo!)

At least it's heading in the right direction!


----------



## Holcomb Haunter

200 finger lights, 75 mimi bubbles, 225 glow bracelets= 500 TOT's!!!! + parents that didn't take a treat....OMG i'm exhausted. We also collect over $200 free will donations for Juvenile Diabetes Research Foundation!


----------



## Rahnefan

26 TOTs plus the ones too chicken to enter, plus parents. Wish there'd been more. It was my grand opening or premiere or whatever. First official haunting?

Went awesomely tho


----------



## austenandrews

We polished off our 150 pre-made candy bags and probably had 20 more TOTs who got to pick from the loose dregs.


----------



## 2dragon

We gave away 250 premade bags.  no bad for a Monday ,wow some of you were really busy!


----------



## Zurgh

70-80+ tots, based on rough count of mixed candy bags (ran out at 40, expected less tots on a school night) then wife started tallying them on the white board + missed counting a few when siblings got to the door first. Not counting parents or the ones that never made it to the door,... up from last year, kinda shocked. Congrats Rahnefan on the first official haunt, BTW!


----------



## TeddyMadison

Somewhere around 30. That's actually not bad for my dead end on a weeknight. A few parents took pictures of the setup so that was cool.


----------



## Haunted Spider

We also had around 30. We went through 50 hot dogs though and a gallon and a half of cider and 2 gallons of hot chocolate. The parents and kids were all over that with the brisk night. Numbers were down from last year but we still had fun.


----------



## uncledeathy

200 kids plus! Groups came in waves of 15 too 20 kids at a time. scared some older kids!

It was a fun night. Some parents were telling me "we come here every year just to see 

your display!" That was worth all the weather trouble this October and snow!


----------



## MotelSixx

Had over 300 TOTers (first TOT at 6:15), about 15 people people stopped through out the day while completing setup. At least 30 cars from different neighborhoods.


----------



## jaege

About 125 give or take. Many parents tell me that they drive in just to hit my house, and all I have for my "haunt" is a yard display. No walk through or anything like that. It is cool to get all the compliments.


----------



## karen936

We had maybe 100, I was also surprised that they started tricking later, all in all nice night the weather cleared down here. Only thing is I fried my axworthy motor.


----------



## HalloweenRick

234 TOT's in Berlin MD, and tons of compliments on the display, and 3 kids who wouldn't come up the driveway. Makes it all worthwile!


----------



## randomr8

There's a Halloween parade each year in town ( really just a political parade) from 6-7 so things normally don't start till 7:15. However this year kids started coming at 6. 56 ToTs plus gawkers. Enough positive comments that I'll do it again next year. Ixnay on the Halloween Artypays though. Just too much. Count the 2 pre Halloween run thrus and I could add another 20 odd ToTs but that's probably cheating.


----------



## skeletonowl

A total of zero.  My township pushed trick or treating to friday so hopefully we get a few kids friday. But it won't be the same as them coming on Halloween night. Glad to see a lot of high counts for the rest of you!


----------



## tcass01

From my count 312 TOT's ....about 50% came in by car load 4 or more at a time. A lot of the parents I spoke with were from outside of the neighborhood. 
Same thing here. Some people drive in just to take picks of my Props and talk shop. That's a nice compliment. 
My son Josh and his girfriend decided not to go to a halloween Party to help give out candy and scare kids. Ahh, two more souls over to the Dark Side.


----------



## pumkinking

We had 5. We normally have 20+ ToT's. Not sure if my town moved trick or treating to Friday or not. We had 13" of snow on Saturday so that may have been a factor.


----------



## CoolDJTV

I`d say at least 300 or more TOT`s


----------



## MrGrimm

I had about the same as last year, which is a good thing as I thought there were less children, but the final count up doesn't lie: 150+ ToTs.

Overall a great night (and an even better night's sleep afterwards!)


----------



## Terror Tom

We had about 35. Stupid mall handed out candy from 4-6. TOT hours in the city 6-9. Everybody was probably tired and went home. Dang it.


----------



## corey872

Put me down for 24! Best year ever!

I was actually somewhat surprised - the local paper recommended 6-8pm as prime hours. The first ToT didn't show up 'till ~7:15, then a few here and there until ~8:45. Though recent changes in daylight saving time, plus clear skies meant it was still light until after 7pm. It's just not Halloween unless it's dark!!

Got lots of compliments on the display. One guy just couldn't figure out how the vortex of doom was working..."is that netting or paper?" Nope, just laser, smoke and mirrors!

A few kids who seemed pretty scared. One little girl came up wide-eyed and shaking. The mom prompted "What do you say?" which was followed by "Uh...Um....Uh...trick-or-treat...". Then the fogger went off making a hiss and a scream from the soundtrack. She got all involved in that and didn't even notice me dropping a candy bar in her bag. So once that was over, the mom again prompted "What do you say now?" [meaning 'Thank You'] but the little girl just said in a shaky voice "Um....Uh...trick-or-treat..." Had the wife and I both laughing.

Most of the kids were well under 10. Last group of the night was probably in the 11-13 range. We started the night out asking what type of full size candy bar each kid wanted, then handing out their favorite. That was a bit cumbersome with the bigger groups, so we switched to offering the bowl and saying "Choose one". Most all kids were respectful/honest. One tiny little Frankenstein lucked out - the candy bar he chose happened to be stuck to another one below it..bit of extra glue on the wrapper. One girl in the last group ratted around in the bowl, palmed about 3 bars as if I wouldn't see, then immediately took off down the walk and headed up the street. So it does make you wonder...a 15 lb bag of candy is not enough, so you have to snatch 2 additional? WOW! Guess next year I need to set up a bit of an extra 'trick' down the walkway!

Overall, though a good time!


----------



## Chuck

Didn't think we would have a good turnout because it rained all day. But the Halloween gods smiled upon us and the rain stopped at about 6pm. We had about 300 show up.


----------



## pyro

best ever 579 for nite and a total of 1006 went thru the haunt for the week


----------



## Death's Door

I had 250+ TOTers and everyone was polite and complimenting. Had two four-legged TOTers (Labs) that got pupperoni dog treats. Awesome night!!!!!


----------



## debbie5

No clue as I never got time/energy to make up bags. Count as down as it was freezing cold, but I'd say 120 or so.


----------



## Knight Wraith

I love hearing that people still get hundreds of people ToTing to there places. On the plus side the count went up this year for us bringing it to a little over 30 

Got lots of comments on my setup, and enjoyed the fact that for the first time in 10 years, someone else on the block did something more than garbage bag ghosts  Over all a fun night.


----------



## The_Caretaker

I had 300 TOTs that received fun sized candy bars and 15 TOTs in the stoller crowd that received a bag of animal crackers/cookies


----------



## Fester

I was shocked. From 6 till 8:30 we had about 250 Tots not counting parents. We started with 200 glow bracelets and were out in the first hour. I had bet my kids that we would not have more than 120 due to Monday. Pleasant surprise.

Like Corey, the laser vortex was a big hit. I have no clue how many times I explained how it works last night


----------



## lostskeleton

6 Total... still haven't beat my record of 16 a few years back.


----------



## Dixie

Based on the number of glowsticks and candy given out, we are somewhere between 300 and 400, we kinda lost track at the end.


----------



## kevin242

despite the foot of snow, lots of broken trees and our county government's lame attempt to "cancel Halloween", the Brewster Yard Haunt was as spooky and fun as ever! 
We had lower numbers and donations, but peoples' enthusiasm made up for it. I'd estimate 500 or so.


----------



## Sblanck

I think I had around 35 TOT's last night. Hoping to increase as the years progress. City had its usual Halloween event cancelled then rescheduled for the last night so I figure many went to that instead.


----------



## Skellington

We had 300+ We lost count. We get more and more each year. IOt is great to see lots of TOT's


----------



## Death Trail

13 this year. Yah it was like it wasn't even Halloween in my Neighborhood. So weird!


----------



## Draik41895

We had nearly a hundred this year, it was actually surprising!


----------



## robp790

My best count is close to 200 TOT's. It was a warm night and busy. It all stopped at 8pm, I guess because a school night. Two did not make it to the candy. The little ones began at 4:45 pm, teens came at 6 pm.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We had around 80 - started slow, and then took off.


----------



## dasjman

We were right around 100, which was much more than I had expected. Not bad for a Monday, in the back of the neighborhood, on a dark street, with no advertising or signs. Just word of mouth.

Several kids never got the candy as they ran out of the garage and just kept on going. I was really worried about the turn out and the time it takes to set up and tear down, but everyhting was great. I had decided after about 10 kids and parents that it was worth the effort no matter what.


----------



## highbury

I think we had close to 300 (counting all the ones who came back twice to see the yard). Not a bad turnout for 2 hours on a Monday night!


----------



## smileyface4u23

We had 195 - more than last year. It just keeps getting better every year.  We were really holding out for another 5 so we could have an even 200, but finally gave up and started putting things away...maybe next year!!


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> We had around 80 - started slow, and then took off.


With the slow start, we were worried for a little while that there weren't going to be many ToTs this year.


----------



## RandalB

Over 450. 

They were standing on my front walk 20 deep at one point...


----------



## Night Watchman

The weather wasn't great, some sprinkles at the beginning and throughout. The ToT's started about 6 and picked up around 7-7:30. We had 250+, a little up from last year. A good night!

On a side note my 3 year old was out for almost 2 hours, I don't think he could believe his luck. At the last house he was walking like a drunk sailor, totally exhausted. It was funny to see him walk around the corner to our house. He was whipped, but was a total trooper all night long keeping up with his brother and sisters.


----------



## infestdead

We sat on the porch from 6:15pm-9:30pm we got a sorry 11  TOTs this year, we have seen a decline in TOTs the past few years I believe it is because other than our display, only one other house on our street had any sort of decorations


----------



## Undertaker

We only had 40.....I need to move


----------



## jdubbya

We were at around 540 based on candy bars handed out. There were several who didn't take candy but just wanted to go through the haunt. We had a light drizzle for half the evening so figured if the weather would have been dry we would have exceeded 600. A good night!


----------



## goneferal

34, but we had about 200 visitors before the big night.


----------



## fontgeek

37 TOTs plus about 20 parents or guardians.
All little kids to about 12 or 13 years old.


----------



## scareme

I bought 740 maracas to hand out with the sugar skulls. Ran out of the skulls and my daughters boy friend had to make a candy run. At the end of the night I counted the maracas left and we had 45, so that makes 695 tots. Up from last year. The maracas were a big hit and they were really noisey. I bet there were a few parents with headaches buy the end of the night. lol The street in front of our house is 2 lane running north and south. At one point it turned into a 3 lane, all running south. Lucky there were no accidents. I noticed one tot returned an hour after they left and said hi again to his mom. She said they had gone to a haunted house and her son, 13 yrs, said he like my yard better, so they came back just to hang out and see the crowds. It was a great night with everyone really friendly and in the mood to visit and take lots of pictures. The last tots showed up at 10:00 as we were tearing down.


----------



## gypsichic

I need to move by you Scareme!


----------



## Vlad

187. 185 people and three dogs. The dogs count cause they went through the haunt and got biscuits at the end. Half the town out of power, the other half trapped by fallen trees, and the town organizing a last minute trunk and treat didn't help. But the same as last year so no decline, and only the second year at that location.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i didn't keep track, but i would say around 200. still a very good night!


----------



## MapThePlanet

121, Wait til next year!


----------



## fontgeek

Halloween will fall on a Wednesday in 2012. It will be a leap year so Halloween will be moved back by two days, instead of the usual one day per year.
Middle of the week makes it tougher to get big crowds of kids. School and work days following make it tougher to get people out late.


----------



## Spooklights

We stopped counting at 275, because it was 9:00 and we thought we were done. But we had a few stragglers, that probably brought it up to around 300. There was one dog too. First dog we've had in about 5 years.


----------



## Vikeman

With all the rain we had, we still had 50+ kids. There were lots of cars with the kids in the back, jump out and run through the graveyard to get some candy. We had quite a few parents say how much they liked the house and graveyard.


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter

*30 this year.*


----------



## spinachetr

Somewhere between 500 and 600. Here is time laspe of our treat table.


----------



## blueikaos

I'm so jealous of all you! We got none. 
Then again, it's our first year in the apartment complex and I heard it usually is pretty slow in there.

Cannot wait to get 100's like you guys!


----------



## Rahnefan

I felt bad with my measly 26 until I read that, blueikaos! Probably you are right, next year will be better. It was my first year to have all the stuff out in one place, but I thought the big sign in my yard and the website would help.

Next year I'm printing invitations or some kind of incentive for my kids to give to their classmates!


----------



## samhayne

We had 1180 ToT's this year. (last year 957) so it keep getting better.


----------



## Chuck

samhayne said:


> We had 1180 ToT's this year. (last year 957) so it keep getting better.


1180? That is insane. What did you do to draw that many, post signs saying free puppies or something?


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Chuck said:


> 1180? That is insane. What did you do to draw that many, post signs saying free puppies or something?


That wont work, no one wants puppies anymore.

I'm going to guess about 80. Not sure how much candy we gave out, I was in the yard doing the scaring.


----------



## scream1973

We did around 168 Tots according to our "counter" and then probably another 40-50 adults without kids (not sure how many with) came through the walk through.. Raised $95 in free will donations for the SPCA plus around 2 cases of pet food.. best year so far..


----------



## Bethene

i only had about 18 or 20,, with one adult who came later to look at my set up, so depressing,, it is worse during the week, on the weekends we get kids from further away,, I know we don't have alot of kids around here, but I know one family who lives across the street a bit has 4 kids. they pile into the car and drive away with costumes, don't know if they are going to grandma;s house,,, trunk or treating or what, but they could do a few in the neighborhood first!!!!


----------



## tattman98

We had about 40 TOT's and we ran about 295 through our haunt made over $1.032 in a little over 8 hrs. That makes an impressive donation to the local charity drive, to feed the hungry during Christmas. Looking forward to doing it all over again next year. Also plan on getting into these $20 prop making contest this year.So let me know when they are going on.


----------



## DarkLore

We had 125 kids...not counting parents or observers. It's getting harder with the churches actively trying to shut down trick or treating in our area and the lack of kids that live in our neighborhood.


----------



## Bloodhound

220 for us this year.


----------



## Jaybo

300, maybe 400. I lost count. The Trunk or Treat Church event down the road actually makes our numbers go up. Just when you think everyone is done, we get slammed by the church people headed home. Lots of little TOTs this year, so didn't get to scare as many teenagers.


----------



## stick

I had somewhere between 40 & 50 a few more than last year.


----------



## matrixmom

hedg12 said:


> 13 - up 3 from last year! (woo hoo!)
> 
> At least it's heading in the right direction!


5!! 3 more than last year....you thought yours was bad!!!


----------



## psyko99

We had roughly 300 this year. We had our first TOT at 5 pm. There were so many kids this year I had a traffic jam on my front porch.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: The rained really hurt us...usually I have between 325 to a little over 400 but this year (thanks to the rain) a scant 160. You got to love the drenched little tikes with their smiles pasted on staring at your yard. I sure hope next October is dry!


----------



## mroct31

All I know is we went through over 1200 pieces of candy and we were trying to give out just 1 to most, unless we knew them, as we run out every year. We had a steady stream of groups for about 3 1/2 hours but I have no idea on the count, hundreds to be sure.


----------



## Beth

I'm going to whine. We had the same amount we've had for the last twelve years.......0.  This is the second year we haven't done our Haunted Barn and I miss it sooooo much. I've resorted to lurking here instead.....


----------



## trishaanne

Record high 140 ToT's and 300 through the back yard haunt. Not bad considering there are only 2 streets in our neighborhood.


----------



## camsauce

A little over 400. What scared me though is that this was 30% increase over last year. If it gets any bigger I'll have to make it less exciting. I can't even fathom Doom's 1800+, I would lose it.


----------



## Doc Doom

camsauce said:


> I can't even fathom Doom's 1800+, I would lose it.


You'd be surprised. Yes it is a lot, but they are really suprising in their respect for our property (not walking on the grass), asking if they can take pictures (which we encourage), and their politeness, (with thank yous from most) and positive comments on the decorations.

I figure your can either fight em or join em.


----------



## DeathTouch

saddly, I think around 50.


----------



## morbidmike

we had 578 down a little from 620+ last year


----------



## Dr. Scarecrow

About 80-100. Grant, we had snow on the ground in Mass. and our rental townhouse development doesn't get the kind of decoration other neighborhoods get. 

We had a lot of people come word-of-mouth because out of witch table set up on our patio. 

Next year, with better weather hopefully- the numbers will be higher.


----------



## MurrayTX

500+ for our first Halloween at this house. Half likely spoke little English, but they managed "Treeky Treeeet"... and that works for me.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Well I was down. I think by 8:30ish I only had 3 and I was pretty upset. Then it picked up so I think 20 something, I didn't count The last, kinda late, group was tall, large teen boys (about 4 or 5) with rubber masks. That gave me a second of UT oh. Ultimately they were just kids though, having fun. They complimented me on the yard and when I said "just for that you get 3 bags each" they laughed and said thank you.

So I ended up being thrilled because I had more than 3 and bummed I have enough candy for a second Halloween lol. Still, it was worth it and fun.


----------



## jdubbya

fontgeek said:


> Halloween will fall on a Wednesday in 2012. It will be a leap year so Halloween will be moved back by two days, instead of the usual one day per year.
> Middle of the week makes it tougher to get big crowds of kids. School and work days following make it tougher to get people out late.


We actually seem to have higher numbers when it falls on a school night. Our worst year was two years ago when it fell on a Saturday. We had less than half our normal numbers. It rebounded last year and was high again this year. I think on a weeknight, there are less things competing for time, as opposed to a Saturday, when there may be parties or other activities parents get involved in. That's just our experience though.



MurrayTX said:


> 500+ for our first Halloween at this house. Half likely spoke little English, but they managed "Treeky Treeeet"... and that works for me.


That's funny!


----------



## gamijal

*2011 report*

got 150 thru our haunted house... another 50 chickened out! Halloween is alive and well in Westland MI!


----------



## Dead Things

We had 196 TOTs and at least that many adults. Most folks I talked to had 25. I loved it but not sure if my neighbours' will tolerate anymore. The lady next door was not looking very happy by the end of the night.


----------



## scareme

Dead Things said:


> We had 196 TOTs and at least that many adults. Most folks I talked to had 25. I loved it but not sure if my neighbours' will tolerate anymore. The lady next door was not looking very happy by the end of the night.


lol I know what you mean. I have two neighbors who pass out candy. Most of the others stopped passing out candy when we hit the 500 mark. Now that we are up to 700, they make plans to be somewhere else that night.


----------



## Lunatic

Wow, many of you had a huge crowd of tots! That's great! 

We had less than a hundred tots but more if you count the adults interested in my haunt display. My neighbor said, "I forgot to thank you for making me run out of candy". You see, ever since we bought a new house a few years ago the neigborhood hadn't seen as many tots at our end of the street. But we do now.


----------



## gamijal

!50... plus another 50 repeat visits!


----------



## craigfly06

I am kinda embarassed to say with all these big numbers! We only had about 25-30, but it did rain Halloween night jast year. Our TOT dont start until around 6PM. When I was a kid we used to TOT on the way home from school!


----------



## Troll Wizard

Last year was a down year for me. I normally number between 350 to 400 plus, but only had 260 on Halloween night. Our TOT'ers usually begin at 5pm here with the wee little ones coming while it's still daylight. But last year was kind of funny, people started coming later than normal. 

I think it had to do with the schools, malls and churches all competing now with us haunter's for the same people. I think this thing about having a safe Halloween goes a little overboard sometimes with the parents. But on the other hand, I guess it would be to one's advantage to get as much candy as possible.


----------



## Cal78

53 last year, 38 the year beforethat, and 5 the year before that


----------



## niblique71

In 2010 we had over 800, but in 2011 it was hard to tell because with the wicked snowstorm we ended up having 2 halloweens. October 31st the out of towners came through and we got about 50, then on the rescheduled night we had about 4-500. Down overall, but it was certainly a wierd year.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Well Greg, you guys did have a weird year, but how great that you wait for the kids!!! (love you guys) we usually have around 300 but last year with the rain I only had 150....... Hey? You guys?......you build it........they will come......

P.S. I already have cars stopping in front of my house....... YES!!!!!


----------



## Lilly

0 yup zero.. only about 10 in 15 yrs they don't want to come here cuz there's only a few houses


----------



## Rev Noch

Last year, we estimated about 1100 kids based on the candy bought/handed out. 

This year I'm curious to what will happen. The city is having construction on the main avenue by the house and the detour takes everyone directly past the front yard.


----------



## jdubbya

We're going to start buying our candy this week. We start out with enough for 400 as that would be considered a low number for us. We then adjust according to the forecast. If the weather looks to be good,we'll up the count to around 600 bars. If it's going to be crappy, we'll hold at the 400.


----------

